
Ask HN: How can one get rid of whole-body eczema? - Eugeleo
My friend needs help. I know this isn&#x27;t a medical forum, but I&#x27;ve grown to trust people in here to be bright, levelheaded, and able to take many different aspects of a problem into consideration.<p>That cannot be said about most of the doctors my friend has seen through the past year. He has eczema[1] basically everywhere, and whichever doctor he visits, it always ends with the same recommendation: corticosteroids.<p>And I must say, as much as I dislike them, they&#x27;d at least worked; unlike the phototherapy, the acupuncture, the Chinese medicine, the sugar-free, gluten-free and dairy-free diets, and all of the other stuff that you can find on google (last is some Japanese powder from rise that&#x27;s supposed to rehydrate the skin from the inside).<p>I believe there must be some other way than just to immunosuppress the shit out of him: maybe he&#x27;s omega-3 deficient (he&#x27;s allergic to dairy and doesn&#x27;t like fish), so he&#x27;d need some supplements. Or maybe he has too much Zinc? Or he needs a microbiome transplant (i.e. gut restart)? [2]<p>Long story short, I&#x27;d love to hear about some holistic approaches to treating eczema. Unfortunately, we couldn&#x27;t yet find a professional who could provide it, so, here I am.<p>I&#x27;m not looking for a medical advice per se, just for some ideas, sources, or experiences that could help us.<p>Thanks a lot!<p>[1]: Looks like this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.medicalnewstoday.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;14417
[2]: Mildly NSFW: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Fecal_microbiota_transplant
======
cell9840179419
Disclaimer: I am not a doctor, and I do not have eczema. The only medical
advice I give is that everyone should get medical advice.

Having said that, time to time I get a skin condition of various types. You
need to carefully analyse it. Only patient can do this self debugging.

Some pointers:

Check his blood glucose right at the onset of his flare-up.

Take an antiworm medicine and see.

Take a broad-spectrum antiviral and check.

Take an antiprotozoal( anti-amoeba) pill and check.

Add neem oil to the bath water and check. Better yet, take neem oil capsules
and try.

Now..

He might be having a cytokine storm of sorts.. so take an immunosuppressant
and check. How do you get the doc to prescribe this - don't know. Tell him it
is for science.

There are some good herbs-

Aloevera Tinosporia Cordifolia Acalypha indica Datura Caltropis

The last two or quite toxic. Even herbals must be taken under a qualified
doctor.

You know sometimes it is just water. Check it. Also wash the shadows :-) the
shadows habor bad stuff and it spreads.

Finally Borax. Use a cup of this in bath..

Now some science. Consume any plant that has protease or protinease
inhibitors. These plants are basically biotoxic. They protect themselves from
pests using pi. If we eat them we can become cytotoxic. It will protect us
from bad guys too as long as it does not spiral into a cytotoxic storm.

Good luck..

Remember: I am not a doc. Not even a quack. I hack for a living.

~~~
cell9840179419
I just remembered something. There is a drug called ivermectin. In my opinion
it is a wonder drug. Recently heard it stops corona in its tracks.

There is a back story. Back in the day, I was living next to a guy who had
horses and got bitten by a horsefly. Nasty as nasty sounds. I was also afraid
if it had laid eggs under my skin. Then one night I had cold sweat!

Thought, this is it. I mean, this can only be that! Did some research
furiously about the whole horsefly thing. Then I found, the horses are given
something called ivermectin orally to protect from these guys.

So got hold of horse ivermectin (apple flavour) on Amazon and ate the tube for
a week. Yeah..

It took out various other stuff of minor glitches and itches from my body.

I follow this ever since.

They are trialling this for eczema, atopic dermatitis, scabies, you name it..
they got you covered.

Just wanted to share the story, that's all.

------
brodouevencode
Since we're already down this path: I've heard elimination diets work well
with suppressing/curing eczema.

